

The 10 Biggest Mistakes Made With Amazon Web Services - kornnflake
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/22/amazon-web-services-mistakes/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
iamondemand
I invite everyone to comment and try out our service at newvem.com thanks !
Ofir

